# Too Many Scandinavian Cooking TV Shows?



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Is there an intervention for watching too many Scandinavian Cooking Shows on TV?

*Toast Skagen*
This starter, named for a fishing port in northern Denmark, was created by Swedish restaurateur Tore Wretman in 1958,
and *Hasselback Potatoes* (slightly over cooked!)
Hasselback potatoes got their name from the Swedish restaurant where they were invented and popularized in 1953.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't imagine Scandinavian cooking being flavorful enough for me. And it's 'way to white. Bring on the reds and greens.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge:

One word: Dill !!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I can't imagine Scandinavian cooking being flavorful enough for me. And it's 'way to white. Bring on the reds and greens.


Well one of the finest meals I ever ate was at Scandia, a zillion years ago. There were some awfully tasty white things on that menu.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> Oldsarge:
> 
> One word: Dill !!


Many, many things are improved with dill--and horseradish!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just to be sure...The Toast Skagen...are we talking about the mayonnaise and dill laced shrimp on toast? If so, it is actually pretty good. Thanks for the history behind the dishes featured.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

eagle2250 said:


> Just to be sure...The Toast Skagen...are we talking about the mayonnaise and dill laced shrimp on toast? If so, it is actually pretty good. Thanks for the history behind the dishes featured.


eagle2250:
Yes, and some sour cream (or crème fraiche). The recipe (as often) doesn't give the servings so just adjust by guesswork.

Toast Skagen
(Swedish Shrimp Toast)

This starter, named for a fishing port in northern Denmark, was created by Swedish restaurateur Tore Wretman in 1958.

3 1/2 tablespoons mayonnaise (preferably Swedish)
3 1/2 tablespoons crème fraiche
3 tablespoons finely chopped fresh dill, plus dill sprigs, for garnish
1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon coarse salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground white pepper
1 pound precooked peeled small shrimp (preferably Swedish) or rock shrimp, patted dry and cut into 1/2-inch pieces if large
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided
4 slices white Pullman bread, crusts removed, bread cut into 4 triangles
4 ounces golden whitefish caviar (paramountcaviar.com), for garnish
16 lemon wedges, for serving

Stir together mayonnaise, crème fraiche, chopped dill, lemon juice, salt, and pepper in a medium bowl until well combined. Stir in shrimp.

Melt 1 tablespoon butter in a skillet over medium-high heat, and sauté half the bread triangles until golden brown and crisp. Transfer to a plate, and sauté remaining bread in remaining tablespoon butter.

Spoon a generous amount of shrimp mixture onto toasts. Top each toast with caviar, and garnish with dill sprigs. Serve with lemon wedges. Shrimp mixture can be refrigerated 1 day.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you, Andy for the recipe...I will definitely give it a try at some future breakfast at which we have the family over. Based on the influence of this thread, it appears I may have to upgrade the scope and quality of the cooking shows I've been watching on TV. Andrew Zimmern used to be a favorite, but presently an occasional Rachael Ray show is all I get to see.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

eagle2250:

Some recommendations:

Barefoot Contessa
Lidia
Pioneer Women
Ciao Italia
Jacque Pepin !!
Joanne Weir's Plates and Places


----------

